# HUGE Train sale at Dan Hoag's Open House 4-16 & 17



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan Hoag is again hosting his fabulous open house at the Wild Eagle Railroad on 22nd Avenuue just south of Indian School on Saturday and Sunday, April 16 and 17 in Phoenix.

There will be a HUGE SALE[/b] of a complete layout at *Mark Johnson's Live Steam Track*. It's a complete railroad for sale everything you'd ever need or want. 

100's of feet of SS and brass track. Much of it in 4.5 and foot lengths. #6 switches. Wide radius switches. 100's of Split Jaw SS and Brass connectors for 332 track. 

LGB F7 ABBA War Bonnets with Aristo Craft REVOLUTION and Phoenix Sound. LGB passenger coaches. Countless Bachmann, USA, Aristo and Hartland rolling stock, most with Kadee's and metal wheels. 

Accucraft K-36 with brass San Juan Coaches in Bumble Bee colors converted to battery operation with Airwire and Phoenix sound. 

LGB, Aristo Craft and many other power supplies, Airwire and REVOLUTION controllers. 12 Volt gel cell batteries, 14.4 and 18.5 volt Li-ion batteries with chargers. Buildings, trestle bents, LGB, Split Jaw and Aristo reversing units. Power supplies of all kinds... 

SD70's in battery cars and controllers and converted to Dash 9 power trucks. Phoenix sound cards in most units. 4 Aristo Dash 9's in BNSF and Union Pacific colors. Accucraft electric Shay with Phoenix sound and Accucraft brass logging cars and caboose.

Track powered Disney Thunder Mountain Train with power tender and cars. LGB Moguls and Passenger cars.

A complete USA Ski train pulled by a Heritage Rio Grande SD70 with Dash-9 power trucks controlled with Airwire and battery powered. A complete train of USA Intermodules with containers. If I counted right, there's probably 16 of them 

Hartland Interurbans and Birneys with sound and track powered used on reversing trolley lines. 

*And that's just a start. *

You ain't gonna believe what's there.







Check the classifieds under Lots...


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's neat, one of the SD70's is being shipped to NY..









And just learned a Genesis has been added as well as 2 pair of LGB 18000 switches with a crossing... 

It's gonna be just like Bridgemasters booth at the BTS....


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Damn. and I'm going to be stuck st home running trains for Dan.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Come up early Saturday morning, Roger.. Be there when the truck arrives.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

If there is a B&O and or Western Maryland MDC 2 bay hopper for sale, someone buy me one or both, please.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry, Randy... Mostly Western RR stuff.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

This going to be a Great Sale of a Large Collection that I have been asked to sell. 

So show up early for some Super Buys. 

Thanks for posting this Stan..


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

You are most welcome, Mark....

People ain't gonna believe what's there..









See you next Friday. 

Oh yeah..... Bring my tools....


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Darn ! Tooo bad it conflicts with our annual ST show, 'cause I'm sure any of our regional enthusiasts who visit the Arizona region before (and sometimes after) this timeline, would luv to attend ! 

I've never been to Arizona, but I presume mid-April would be save 'bet', for decent cooler temps !? Personally if it wasn't ST weekend (and RBR management actually had travel funding this yr.) I would be looking into cheap airfare to experience this event  

doug c


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Roger.... I just checked the schedule for your layout and the map says you're only running on Sunday.. 

That leaves all day Saturday to take home stuff from the sale..


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan What time does the sale start?


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Eaglewing's 12th Annual Family Garden Railroad Event 
12th Annual Family Garden Railroad Event 
Saturday, April 16th, 2011, 10am -4pm and Sunday, April 17th 2011, 10am-3pm


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am sleeping in my car Friday night in front of Dans house so I can get the best bargins Sat Morning


----------



## fred j (Jan 12, 2011)

WOW, Looks like it's going to be a great sale. Good luck with it.

Fred


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

JJ, 
Be Ready to Work! 

Stan is bringing the whip.. We have a lot to unload.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

This Sale is getting larger every day. More is stuff added today.[/b]
So come early for the best selection. More LGB Sets, Locomotives and passenger cars all in original boxes.[/b]


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By livesteam53 on 07 Apr 2011 07:20 PM 
JJ, 
Be Ready to Work! 

Stan is bringing the whip.. We have a lot to unload. 

Are you bringing any kind of table?









I usused to geting paid under the table


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll even add a couple of "biggies" of my own to the fray..... Check the Classifieds under locomotives


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Stan, 
Will see you tomorrow so we can get everything set up.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds good, Mark... I'll see you about 10..... Drive safely...

JJ come on by tomorrow too..


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I"ll be down after I pour a fooding tomorrow morning 
JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

pour a fooding??????


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am having trouble posting and correcting my spelling When I do a smilly face it kicks me off the net. Some times when I post when I click on submit the screen goes blank then comes back with no text and the subject is still in tact.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I just tried to Edit the above and the text I added did not appear. 
This only happens on MLS 

JJ


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ; 

I feel your pain. I can post better from work than from home. Work computer has XP and IE8. Home computer has Windows 7 and IE9. From other stuff I have read here, it's the IE9 vs. the system used for these fora. 

Hope it gets better for both of us, 
David Meashey


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok Fooding: Spelled Footing F-O-O-T-I-N-G. Pronounced fooding when you just bit your tong and it's sore. 

Well I didn't get to pour my fooding till I got home this after noon. Then found out a Pack rat decided to take up resadence in the pile of Concrete bags. He cut his own door and alowd rain water to get on the bags. So I salvaged 3.5 out of six. I mixed this for the fooding. 

I was down at Dan Hoag most of the day helping Mark set up his steam track. Stan was there too.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Well I just tried to Edit the above post. There must be some problem with IE9 and MLS. I have been having trouble all week


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

So Dave must be right


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

When on MLS look at the right end of the URL address field, there should be a "Compatibility View" button.

On the MS/IE "Tools" menu should be two options.
[*] Compatibility View
[*] Compatibility View Settings
[/list] For "Help"
[*] Press the {F1} key
...or...
[*] Click the "Help" menu
...and...
[*] Type "Compatibility View" into the search field and tap the {Enter} key.
[/list]


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Sorry to Hi Jack this thread.

I did as you suggested Steve and everything seems to be working.

Thanks a lot for your help

JJ

PS I did the first part of what you suggested. I set it for "Show Everything in compapability" 

If this shows up in my post then I have corrected the problem Because I could not edit my post either


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Pictures of the Huge Sale.

It is real sad to see a guy have to sell his layout.

I bought 11 coal cars with load, steel wheels and kadee couplers.

JJ 

The Truck it came in 









This is the live steam track we used at SWGRR last November

Those are hand made trestel bents under the steam track.










Buildings of all kinds Some store bought mostly hand made





















Flat Cars with loads. 










Engines Galore.

Behind the lady in thye blue dress were bundles and bundles of rail


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

It is a great sale. My car is heavier and my wallet is lighter. Nancy and I ended up in 5 of your 6 pictures.

Chuck


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By chuck n on 16 Apr 2011 03:20 PM 
It is a great sale. My car is heavier and my wallet is lighter. Nancy and I ended up in 5 of your 6 pictures.

Chuck 



Ah yes, Chuck... You deserved to be in the pictues with as much stuff as you bought.... I thought my idea of renting a trailer was a good one though...









You could have taken more home.









It was a very good day. Lots of stuff sold. Still lots more to go. What's doesn't sell tomorrow will be repacked and readied for the BTS in Ontario. There's some wonderful LGB bargains for the asking... (Paying for might be a better answer)


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan:

Thanks for the suggestion, but I've never pulled a trailer and don't intend to. I have enough trouble backing up my lawn tractor with a trailer full of leaves. How can I deal with a real one. I have to remember to turn right to go left, but not too much. I always carry a pocket knife, but I now understand the meaning of jack knife. I know, in theory what to do, but for some reason it never works out. 

Chuck

PS See you next year!!!


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Stan & JJ a Big Thanks for all you help today. 

Those who can make it tomorrow call me I can ship.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

good thing I did NOT go. I'd be in trouble for sure.


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Is there a place to see whats still available and perhaps order some stuff? Looking for modern LGB centerflow hoppers, tank cars & boxcars; USA Intermodal & Aristo roadrailers and passenger [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Did he have them priced to get rid of, or was he tring to get as much as he could. 
sucker sales is what moves old stuff.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty:

I thought that the prices were reasonable. I got a 4 pack of LGB iron ore cars for $150. They had metal wheeles and Kadee couplers. Items that I would have had to add later. The best price I had earlier was about $170 and I had to pay shipping and add couplers and wheels. When I get them painted and decaled for the DM&IR I'll have a string of 32 to pull behind my Mallet.


Chuck


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Chuck 

What are you leaving behind to bring your new found treasures back to VA? Going to have to work fast repainting and lettering those ore cars, the IE&W Ry standard gauge meet is June 17-19. 

See you in a couple of weeks [or so].


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I got a 4th SD-45 Huscle Muscle and a 7 foot Bridge. I paid 175 for the Huscle Muscle and the bridge was free cause no one had room for it.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim:

I found a way to get all the new, to me, rolling stock in the car. In addition to the ore cars I picked up 3 more USAt cars for the ski train.

We have started back. The trip back is slow as we will visit my son and his family in Denver.

Tonight is in Winslow, Az at La Posada. A fabulous place (former Fred Harvey House) on the BNSF mainline and a super restaurant with windows 50 feet from the track.


Chuck


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, Chuck... La Posada is a wonderful place. Great rooms, excellent food and trains all the time..









Our local club members and wives do an overnight there now and then. It's a blast.. 

Safe travels...


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

First rule of towing a trailer in an emergency. NEVER ever pull in someplace that you need to back out of. 

Sad to see someone have to sell like that BUT what a great deal for folks that are looking for this stuff! Wish I lived closer. 

Chas


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Were there any USAT 44 tonners for sale? I'm still looking for a good deal on the ATSF version
Looks like you all had fun again








Rod


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Rod Fearnley on 18 Apr 2011 09:30 AM 
Were there any USAT 44 tonners for sale? I'm still looking for a good deal on the ATSF version
Looks like you all had fun again











Sorry, Rod..... No 44 tonners in the lot...


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Stan.








Rod


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Mentioned to a couple peoples at our show past weekend . . . . would have been a blast ! But USPS would have made a killing 'cause air/baggage really sucks (up the $$$$) now-a-days ! 


"..for a good deal on the ATSF version" 

Darn 2 marks against I have 2 undec'd (not ATSF) waiting patiently..., and I would only let 1-2 go for Cdn $ cost (so not a deal) = 2 marks against ooops 3 marks since they are on the north side of the border  

doug c


----------

